# So.... I shot a bunch of different bows



## Ihunt (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't really need a new bow but like a lot of y'all I do enjoy them. Bows are expensive and while I can afford a new one I rarely buy new unless I feel I'm getting something for my money. I do not let speed alone decide if/what I buy but since I shoot heavy arrows it is a consideration.

PSE- I shot the new Carbon Air with Evolve cams. The draw was ok and the let off was great but that bow felt horrible at the shot. There was a lot of vibration/hand shock at the shot. It did not have a stabilizer on it but I doubt it could have made that much of a difference. A very expensive bow that IMO isn't worth half of the asking price.

Bowtech- Next up was the Bowtech Reign. It was set at 60lbs. The draw was nice and smooth. I liked it. It was pretty dead at the shot. I think it will be a good seller for them if people can get over their past limb issues. 

Obsession- The last bow I tried was their Turmoil. The draw on this bow is a little stiffer than some of their bows like the Phoenix. It has a hump at the end of the draw cycle. At 60lbs it wasn't too bad but at 70 it was noticeable. Not what I would call a smooth draw. 

This bow is supposed to be about 10 fps faster than my Phoenix. It was set up at 60lbs and a 28.5" draw. It shot my heavy arrows (around 465 grains) in the mid to upper 250s. My Phoenix shot them in the low to mid 250s.

If you took the slowest shot out of my Phoenix and the fastest out of the Turmoil the Turmoil was about 7 fps faster. The draw on my Phoenix is like butter compared to the Turmoil though and IMO not worth 7fps.

In the end I kept my money. I may scrounge Archery Talk for something used but IMO there isnt anything worth getting rid of what I have. 

I know my reviews pale to Kris's and that's ok. I'm not a tuner just someone who has shot bows for a few years. Lots of good choices this year but IMO none worthy of my hard earned cash.


----------



## NUTT (Dec 25, 2016)

Shot the turmoil and honestly was disappointed with the draw cycle. Shot a m7z and m7 and thought the m7 was a bit smoother. Santa brought me the m7 and I had the new cable slide for the m7z installed. He left the new price tag on it $725'00. No brainer for me! Good luck in your search!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 25, 2016)

Try the pse evolve 35 it is very smooth, I think you will like it


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 25, 2016)

If you shot a carbon with the new cam and it had that kind of hand shock, it wasn't in tune. They have a little jump towards the target, but being that light that's normal. But terrible hand shock??? I'll let you shoot one of my samples....dozens and dozens of folks have shot mine, and no one has said that.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 25, 2016)

alligood729 said:


> If you shot a carbon with the new cam and it had that kind of hand shock, it wasn't in tune. They have a little jump towards the target, but being that light that's normal. But terrible hand shock??? I'll let you shoot one of my samples....dozens and dozens of folks have shot mine, and no one has said that.



It was a new bow with nothing done to it other than slapping on a rest. It definitely hand some kind of vibration/shock. It was a neat bow but for that price it would have to have an IBO in the not possible range. Would be a great bow for people hunting elk and looking to shed weight.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 25, 2016)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Try the pse evolve 35 it is very smooth, I think you will like it



I will sir. IMO bows have really maxed out on performance as far as speed goes. Until some new technology comes out, I doubt the speeds will go up. Really, nothing much changes from year to year now. Most have little to no vibration. The PSE with 90% letoff is really the only thing I see different. Not sure if that is a good thing as I like some holding weight.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> I will sir. IMO bows have really maxed out on performance as far as speed goes. Until some new technology comes out, I doubt the speeds will go up. Really, nothing much changes from year to year now. Most have little to no vibration. The PSE with 90% letoff is really the only thing I see different. Not sure if that is a good thing as I like some holding weight.



So far we are the only company to do anything drastically different than past years. The good thing about the Evolve cam is that the draw stop is also the letoff adjustment. You can get 80, 85, or 90% on the mod that comes with the bow, and there is an optional module that gives you 65,70, and 75% letoff. We are a little late to the game, the market has called for more comfortable shooting bows, high letoff has been the ticket, and we've missed that. Keep shooting them, you'll find one that suits you.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 25, 2016)

If you get the chance, try an Expedition Archery bow for kicks and giggles. See what you think.......


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 25, 2016)

I like a lot of bows from this year.  Some more than others.  I'm of different opinion on the Evolve cam.  I really liked it.  

I think the best bow is the one you have confidence in.  There's no substitute for that...End of story.


----------



## BlackEagle (Dec 25, 2016)

I never have understood why a little hand shock bothers so many people. 

The last thing I think about when smoking a big ole buck is some hand shock. As long as I hit where I aim who cares. 

People still shoot 300 Win Mag rifles regularly but you don't hear about them complaining about the kick. 

Maybe it's because performance wins over everything else? Those new PSE bows are sweet and I'll probably own one next season.


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 25, 2016)

NUTT said:


> Shot the turmoil and honestly was disappointed with the draw cycle. Shot a m7z and m7 and thought the m7 was a bit smoother. Santa brought me the m7 and I had the new cable slide for the m7z installed. He left the new price tag on it $725'00. No brainer for me! Good luck in your search!



Do you know where santa got your bow for that price?


----------



## NUTT (Dec 26, 2016)

Bowhunter Supply in Bowdon. Google them and ask for Aaron.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 26, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> I never have understood why a little hand shock bothers so many people.
> 
> The last thing I think about when smoking a big ole buck is some hand shock. As long as I hit where I aim who cares.



Winner..


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 26, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> I never have understood why a little hand shock bothers so many people.
> 
> Shoot it and tell me if you were dropping $1500.00 it wouldn't bother you. All bows shoot/hit where they are aimed as long as they are tuned. It's the Indian that's the difference. That bow buzzed at the shot like a college kid on his 21st birthday. The Turmoil at half the price felt better at the shot.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> BlackEagle said:
> 
> 
> > I never have understood why a little hand shock bothers so many people.
> ...


----------



## pop pop jones (Dec 27, 2016)

Here's the thing, I shoot a 300 mag. If I'm shooting at cans, or a range target, that sucker will wear me out with recoil. 

If I'm shooting at a buck, I don't even hear the shot.
Same as the bows, when D-day comes there is no feeling this or that. Unless you have that thing twisted towards your arm.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reviews. Think I'll try the 7 mag.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 28, 2016)

If you are looking for a bow with no hand shock go shoot the no cam htx


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 28, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> If you are looking for a bow with no hand shock go shoot the no cam htx



Anything that slow shouldn't have any hand shock.  

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## chill15 (Jan 13, 2017)

Your making a mistake not shooting a Mathews. As far as the No cam being slow, I have killed 11 deer with one and have had 10 pass thru's.


----------



## Hamer174 (Jan 14, 2017)

chill15 said:


> Your making a mistake not shooting a Mathews. As far as the No cam being slow, I have killed 11 deer with one and have had 10 pass thru's.



I agree. My Halon 6 is awesome. Dead in hand, smooth draw, great backwall, and fast.  I loved my Elite energy 32 as well but sold it for the Halon.  I'd like to shoot the PSE Evolve 31 that 90% let off sounds awesome.


----------



## chill15 (Jan 14, 2017)

I've never shot a PSE that impressed me. Your right about the Halon as well. I have a Halon 32 on the way. They are incredible!


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 15, 2017)

I will say that I went back and shot the Carbon Air again. This time it had a stabilizer on it. I did not feel the buzz that I felt after the shot when it did not have the stabilizer. It does jump at the shot but it feels a lot better now.


----------

